# Small Upgrade to stereo (picture heavy)



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol 
Very nice. What's your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

what size speakers went in the doors ? nice sub box !


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Suede headliner


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice install! I'd be scared to put anything in that trunk though for fear of scratching something, haha. Good man using Arc Audio. I've heard the Arc Black subs and they do sound very nice. I'm also curious to hear what you used.

Not a fan of DynaMat, but everyone here knows that. Even GM knows you don't need 100% coverage to absorb vibrations. Could have used something cheaper and lighter if you were looking for a sound barrier.


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alpine 910
Arc Audio ps8
2 Arc audio se 4200
1 Arc audio se 2300 
2 Arc audio black series 12
Arc audio black 6
Arc audio black 4
Arc audio 1"


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive driven across country from finals with it stuffed full backseat truck and passenger seat.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats some really nice gear. Arc makes fantastic amps.

Can you give more details on your sub enclosure? It is ported? Bandpass? etc. Can't really tell from the pic. It looks great though!

What kind of drivers are in the a-pillars?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

i was a little slow typing up that response. my questions are already answered!


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes you dont need full coverage for a stock vehicle this is true. But for a nationals winning vehicle you do. The factory does a great job but in a vehicle for competition at the level i am at the more the better.  also its free so sponsors love to see more of it!!


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

The sub enclosure is sealed. The subs play only the very low frequencies.... sound reinforcement


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mrbrian125 said:


> Yes you dont need full coverage for a stock vehicle this is true. But for a nationals winning vehicle you do. The factory does a great job but in a vehicle for competition at the level i am at the more the better.  also its free so sponsors love to see more of it!!


Man must be nice lol

Btw you need to submit this whip in the COTM for December!

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mrbrian125 said:


> Yes you dont need full coverage for a stock vehicle this is true. But for a nationals winning vehicle you do. The factory does a great job but in a vehicle for competition at the level i am at the more the better.  also its free so sponsors love to see more of it!!


That's not really what I meant. There are two purposes in panel treatment; to block sound, and to absorb vibrations. To absorb vibrations, you don't need more than 25% coverage with a good vibration absorber. Anything above that will be a waste of money and will just add weight. That is, if your purpose is to absorb vibrations. Attach a measurement microphone and accelerometer to a door, and you will achieve the same results with one SDS CLD tile at 25% coverage as you will with 75% coverage of Dynamat. Sure, you can use Dynamat as a sound barrier as well, but that's like using a spoon instead of a flathead screwdriver; not exactly the best tool for the job. It will work, but there are better options out there. It's pretty cool that you got it all for free though. I suppose if I was competing and sponsors wanted to see that, I'd have done the same thing, lol. 

Did Arc Audio also sponsor your car, or did you have to buy those parts?

Out of curiosity, what are your crossover points and slopes?


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

You are totally correct in the use of sound dampening material. Yes im sponsored by Arc Audio cross over slopes are 5500 24 db high pass on tweeters 5300 24 db slope high pass and 190 24 db lowpass on 4" 175 24db highpass 75 24db lowpass on 6" and 65 12db on woofers


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to wait till i had the coil overs on before I submitted it for cotm


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mrbrian125 said:


> I was going to wait till i had the coil overs on before I submitted it for cotm


I'm sure all the extra weight u added is already got her sittin lower 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a little difference in weight but I deleted spare tire and used some tricks to keep the weight down. Some places I could have saved more but had to sacrifice some for the benefit of what I gained. It didnt have any effect on fuel milage still averaged 37.3 miles driving across country.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mrbrian125 said:


> You are totally correct in the use of sound dampening material. Yes im sponsored by Arc Audio cross over slopes are 5500 24 db high pass on tweeters 5300 24 db slope high pass and 190 24 db lowpass on 4" 175 24db highpass 75 24db lowpass on 6" and 65 12db on woofers


That's pretty awesome. How are those door speakers holding up at louder volumes with that crossover point?

How did you get sponsored?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am right here in modesto with Arc Audio they are personal friends. I was there first rep when they started. I build a few vehicles for sema every year. I took this one this year and will have it at CES in their booth. As for the speakers in the doors they are holding up fine but that probably has more to do with the music I listen to and i know there limits this car does get very loud but still very controlled because of the amount of power that I have.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So are you going to make the lordstown plant meet in April. Lol 
Love to see this set up in person!
We've already have around 30 that are planning on making it.

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL you never know where i might show up! I have scheduled already CES Las Vegas Jan, Sacramento Autorama Feb and Spring Break Nationals Daytona Beach Florida March.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice set up Brian. Other than dropping, you have any plans for the exterior or is it sound only?


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Coilovers and rims the problem with wheels for me is that I can't find any that I like better than stock. I really am looking for a black wheel with a lip that I like It seems easy lots of them out there but nothing that has caught my eye. I have done the badges and stripes tinted windows led fog light RGB under glow The thing I am looking for really is engine mods for the right deal!


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

a pic of the trunk full going across country with the stereo.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

